# Paphiopedilum myanmaricum



## Calvin_Tiong (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## P.K.Hansen (Mar 12, 2019)

Very nice. Hope they get available here soon.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Now I'm jealous!


----------



## musa (Mar 12, 2019)

Great flower, I'm jealous, too...


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 12, 2019)

A new species to me. It looks like a hybrid(to my eyes) though... (sorry for being a species snob)


----------



## Guldal (Mar 12, 2019)

Tom-DE said:


> It looks like a hybrid(to my eyes) though...



I can't rid myself of the same thought...but keeping the variety within f.ex. concolor, it might be a species in its own right. Has anybody seen the species published with a valid description?

Your flower looks like a very fine example of this 'species'...or whatever taxonomic entity, we have before us! Thank you for sharing!

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## Guldal (Mar 12, 2019)

Could you post a close-up of the staminode shield?!


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Mar 12, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Could you post a close-up of the staminode shield?!



The above picture was taken last year. There's another pot of my Paph. myanmaricum will bloom soon. Will take the picture and share with you guys soon.


----------



## Hien (Mar 13, 2019)

P.K.Hansen said:


> Very nice. Hope they get available here soon.


it is available in EU countries already


----------



## Guldal (Mar 13, 2019)

Hien said:


> it is available in EU countries already



Any idea from whom?


----------



## xiphius (Mar 13, 2019)

Guldal said:


> I can't rid myself of the same thought...but keeping the variety within f.ex. concolor, it might be a species in its own right. Has anybody seen the species published with a valid description?



New species for me as well. Nice one! From a quick looksie, it looks like it was published in Phytotaxa in 2017 by Koopowitz.

"Paphiopedilum myanmaricum, a new species of slipper orchid (Cypripedioideae, Orchidaceae)"


----------



## Hien (Mar 14, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Any idea from whom?


I believe I saw it on ebay in Europe


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Mar 14, 2019)

Jens, our friend "greenhousetropical" in the UK had one or two a while back.........


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice!
Looks like a hybrid to me to.


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 14, 2019)

Lovely presentation! What is the leavespan measurement?
I see niveum & godfroyae?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2019)

lovely photo.


----------

